# leveling floor of fuel tank mount



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys need some help. I pulled my fuel tank (under deck) and removed all the foam. The tank sits on a shelf.  It was foamed in, something I dont want to do. The tank is very long and narrow and tapered. Roughly 19" wide aft tapering to 14" forward. 85" long and 7" high. My problem is the shelf/ floor is not level. The last foot on each end is level, but the roughly 4-6 in the middle is not. Its probably 5/8-3/4 off (sagging) I want to reglass anyway for extra strenght, but I dont know what to use or how to level the floor. It doesn't have to be pretty since its under the deck, but I would like it to be strong. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

I should have mentioned the floor is structurally sound. Only one spot on aft side of tank needs to be glassed. Its about 1" wide and 6" long. The builder used the foam to take up the unevenness of floor. Like previously mentioned I do not want to refoam.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use anything you want as long as it does not hold water and is softer than the aluminum tank.

Strips of starboard on top of the shelves is a good product. You can hold it in place by drilling a couple good size countersunk holes and pouring some epoxy in the holes. Keep it below the top of the plastic so it won't wear a hole in the tank.


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Ducknut, but its a long span and I'm concerned the marine board will sag or flex, is this not the case. It would sure be easy to do that. But, there will be a gap underthe marine board


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You don't need the tank to rest on a ledge the entire length. Three per side would be sufficient. The top of the tank should have some tabs tthat get screwed to a rib of some sort.

There shouldn't be a gap under the board. You should use it as a shim between the uneven shelf/floor and the tank. Plane the pieces down that you are going to use in the middle so that they take up the gap and support the tank.


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ducknut, thanks my friend. .....NOW I umderstand! It makes perfect sense. Appreciate 
you taking the time to fully explain this to me.


----------

